# Live betting (25.03.2022-



## smartbet247com (Mar 25, 2022)

*Induvidual strategies for everyone to try.
New cycle , if you are interested and willing to progress you and your bank , come and join us.





						smartbet247 – Get betting picks
					






					smartbet247.com
				



*


----------



## nevergiveup (Mar 25, 2022)

You bet inplay on corners, on very small markets, what bookie do you use?


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 25, 2022)

*Hapoel Marmorek 2-0 Holon Israel goals 73min
Over 2,5 ft goals @2,00
bet 3,50 (step 1)

bet365 is a bookie , but we working and with others : )*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 25, 2022)

*Hapoel Marmorek 3-0 Holon *
*Wooon bank now 1003,50 *
*=====================================
Port Fouad 0-2 El Daklyeh 56min
Over 3 asian goals @2,00
bet 3,50 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 25, 2022)

*Port Fouad void ...
==========================
Mohammedan 5-0 Gokulam corners india 27min
Over 7 asian corners ht @2,00
bet 3,50 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 25, 2022)

*Mohammedan vooid.. 
==============================
Slovakia u21 3-0 Nothern Ireland u21 corners 53min
Over 7 asian corners @2,00
bet 3,50 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 25, 2022)

*Slovakia u21 looose .. 
===============================
Al Wasl 0-0 Al Nasr goals 37min
Over 0,5ht goals @3,55
bet7 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 25, 2022)

*Al Wasl looose.. 
=======================
Malta 2-0 Azerbaijan corners 12min
Over 5 asian corners ht @2,00
bet14 (step 3)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 25, 2022)

*Malta void... 
========================
Spain u21 0-1 Lithuania u21 corners 9min
Over 5,5 corners ht @2,10 
bet 14 (step 3)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 25, 2022)

*Spain u21 5-1 Lithuania u21 corners*
*Wooon bank now 1008,40 *
*=====================================
Romania 7-2 Greece corners 88min
Over 9,5 corners @2,00
bet 3,50 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 25, 2022)

*Romania looose.. 
=========================
UCV 0-1 Deportivo Tachira Venezuela goals  54min
Over 2 asian goals @2,10
bet 7 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 25, 2022)

*UCV 2-1 Deportivo Tachira *
*Woon bank now 1012,60  *
*==============================
Bray Wanderers 0-0 Wexford Ireland goals 71min
Over 0,5 goals ft @2,02
bet 3,50 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 25, 2022)

Bray Wanderers looose.. 
=============================
Mirassol 0-0 Agua Santa goals Brazil 20min
Over 0,5 ht goals @2,20
bet 7 (step 2)


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 25, 2022)

*Mirassol 0-1 Agua Santa *
*Wooon bank now 1017,50  *
*===================================
Atenas 0-0 La Luz Uruguay goals 68min
Over 0,5 ft goals @2,10
bet 3,50 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 26, 2022)

*Atenas 0-1 La Luz*
*Woon bank now 1021,35 *
*=================================
Argentina 2-1 Venezuela corners 30min
Over 4,5 corners ht @2,02
bet 3,50 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 26, 2022)

*Argentina looose.. 
=========================
Veraguas 1-0 Potros del Este Panama 16min
Over 1,5 ht goals @2,00
bet 7 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 26, 2022)

*Veraguas loose .. 
====================
Calor de 1-2 Oaxaca B goals mexico 60min
Over 4 asian goals @2,20
bet 14 (step 3)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 26, 2022)

*Calor de .. looose .. 
================================
St Etienne u19 0-2 Nice u19 France goals 33min
Over 2,5 ht goals @2,40
bet 28 (step 4)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 26, 2022)

*St Etienne u19 1-2 Nice u19*
*Wooon bank now 1036,05 *
*=====================================
Cesena u19 10-0 Crotone u19 corners Italy 55min
Over 15 asian corners @2,00
bet 3,50 (step 1)

Great strategies only here if you want to progress, be individual and successful!





						smartbet247 – Get betting picks
					






					smartbet247.com
				



*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 26, 2022)

*Cesena u 19 looose.. 
============================
Alanyaspor u19 1-0 Kasimpasa u19 corners 13min
Over 4,5 corners ht @2,00
bet 7 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 26, 2022)

*Alanyaspor u19 4-1 Kasimpasa u19 corners
Wooon bank now 1039,55 *
*=========================================
Verona woman 2-0 Pomigliano woman Italy goals 78min
Over 2,5 goals ft @2,00
bet 3,50 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 26, 2022)

*Verona w .. loose .. 
============================
Ibiza 1-5 Sociedad B Spain corners 28min
Over 8 asian corners @2,02 
bet 7 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 26, 2022)

*Ibiza void ... 
================================
Albinoleffe 0-1 Pro Sesto Italy goals 21min
Over 1,5 ht goals @2,00
bet 7 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 26, 2022)

*Albinoleffe loose.. 
=============================
Carlisle 0-0 Bristol Rovers england 22min
Over 0,5 ht goals @2,02
bet 14 (step 3)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 26, 2022)

*Carlisle .. loose 
=======================
Al Ahli Manama 0-0 Al Najma Bahrain 28min
Over 0,5 ht goals @2,75
bet 28 (step 4)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 26, 2022)

*Al Ahli Manama 0-1 Al Najma *
*Woon bank now 1064,05 *
*===================================
Leyton Orient 1-0 Barrow England goals 55min
Over 2 asian goals @2,20
bet 3,50 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 26, 2022)

*Leyton Orient void ... 
===========================
Padova 2-0 Piacenza goals  25min
Over 2,5 ht goals @2,35
bet 3,50 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 26, 2022)

*Padova looose.. 
=======================
Austria u19 0-0 Denmark u19 goals 26min
Over 0,5 ht goals @2,00
bet 7 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 26, 2022)

*Austria u19 1-0 Denmark u19 *
*Woon bank now 1067,55 *
*=============================
Sao Bernardo 2-0 Deportivo Brasil  goals 72min
Over 2,5 goals ft @2,00
bet 3,50 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 26, 2022)

*Sao Bernardo looose.. 
==========================
Portugal u19 0-1 Ireland u19 34min
Over 1,5 goals ht @2,67
bet 7 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 26, 2022)

*Portugal u19 looose.. 
============================
Atl . Bucamaranga 4-2 Jaguares corners Columbia 79min
Over 7,5 corners @2,00
bet 14 (step 3)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 26, 2022)

*Atl Bucamaranga loose.. 
=============================
Cruzeiro 2-1 Athletic Club MG goals 72min
Over 3,5 goals ft @2,05
bet 28 (step 4)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 26, 2022)

*Cruzeiro looose.. 
==========================
Bogota 5-3 Real Santander Columbia corners 89min
Over 8,5 corners @2,05
bet 60 (step 5)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 26, 2022)

*Bogota loose.. 
=========================
Fortaleza 2-1 Nautico corners 78min
Over 4,5 corners @2,10
bet 120 (step 6)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 26, 2022)

*Fortaleza 3-3 Nautico .. *
*Woon bank now 1087,05 *
*============================
Union Magdalena 1-0 Aguilas Columbia goals 16min
Over 1,5 goals ht @2,02
bet 3,50 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 27, 2022)

*Union Magdalena 2-1 Aguilas ht *
*Woon bank now 1090,63  *
*===============================
Unam Pumas 5-0 Mazatlan corners Mexico 64min
Over 8 asian corners @2,00
bet 3,50 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 27, 2022)

*Unam Pumas .. loose  
============================
Boyaka Chico 0-0 Fortaleza Columbia corners 27min
Over 1,5 ht corners @2,00
bet 7 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 27, 2022)

*Boyaca Chico 1-1 Fortaleza corners *
*Woon bank now 1094,13  *
*===============================================
Redlands United u23 2-1 Mitchelton u23 Australia goals 88min
Over 3,5 goals @3,70
bet 3,50 (step 1)
Great strategies only here if you want to progress, be individual and successful!
www.smartbet247.com*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 27, 2022)

*Redlands United u23 looose.. 
============================
Centr.Coast Mariners 2-1 Mounties Wanderers goals 62min
Over 4,5 goals @2,20
bet 7 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 27, 2022)

*Centr. Coast Mariners looose.. 
==========================
Busan Park 5-9 Gimpo Korea conrers
Over 15 asian corners @2,10
bet 14 (step 3)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 27, 2022)

*Busan Park void ... 
===========================
North Caulfield 0-0 Berwick  city goals Australia 29min
Over 0,5 goals ht @2,00
bet 14 (step 3)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 27, 2022)

*North Caufield loose.. 
=========================
Ineu u19 0-2 Sebes u19 Romania goals 75min
Over 3 asian goals @2,10
bet 28 (step 4)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 27, 2022)

*Ineu u19 .. loose .. 
=========================
AC Milan w 1-0 Fiorentina w corners 23min
Over 3 asian corners ht @2,10
bet 60 (step 5)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 27, 2022)

*AC Milan w .. loose ..  
=========================
Slavija Saraevo 0-1 Krupa Bosnia goals 22min
Over 1,5 ht goals @2,10
bet 120 (step 6)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 27, 2022)

*Slavija Saraevo loose.. 
=======================
Jadran Dekani 0-0 Brezice Slovenia 74min
Over 0,5 ft goals @2,10
bet 240 (step 7)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 27, 2022)

*Jadran Dekani .. loose 
===========================
Malaga 0-1 Huesca Spain corners
Over 4,5 corners @2,12
bet 500 (step 8)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 27, 2022)

*Malaga loose.. 
==================
Alcoron 1-2 Valladolid Spain goals 57min
Over 4 goals asian @2,12
bet 1000 (step 9)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 27, 2022)

*Alcoron loose.. 
=====================
New Zealand 0-0 Tahiti goals 36min
Over 2 asian goals @2,12
bet 2000 (step 10)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 27, 2022)

*Fluminense 0-0 Botafogo 30min 
Over 1,5 goals ft @2,12 ..
bet  4k (step 11)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 27, 2022)

*Fluminense 1-2 Botafogo ft*
*Wooon bank now 1184,13  *
*================================
SE Gama 1-7 Ceilandia Brazil corners 81min
Over 9,5 corners @2,02
bet 3,50 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 27, 2022)

*SE Gama loose .. 
=======================
El Salvador 0-2 Costa Rica corners 22min
Over 4,5 @2,30
bet 7 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 27, 2022)

*El Salvador 3-2 Costa Rica corners*
*Woon bank now 1189,73 *
*=================================
America de Quito 2-0 Atl Libertad Ecuador goals 79min
Over 2,5 goals ft @2,75
bet 3,50 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 28, 2022)

*America de Quito 4-0 Atl Libertad*
*Woon bank now 1195,85 *
*=====================================
Chaco For Ever 3-2 Almirante 70min corners Argentina
Over 7,5 @2,00
bet 3,50 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 28, 2022)

* Chaco For Ever looose... 
============================
Deportes Tolima 1-1 America de Cali corners Columbia 18min
Over 4,5 corners ht @2,05
bet 7 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 28, 2022)

*Deportes Tolima 3-3 America de Cali corners*
*Woon bank now 1199,70 *
*========================================
Naya Basti 0-1 Bansbari corners Nepal 8min
Over 4,5 @2,10
bet 4 (step 1)

Great strategies only here if you want to progress, be individual and successful!
www.smartbet247.com*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 28, 2022)

*Naya Basti 3-3 Bansbari corners*
*Woon bank now 1204,10  *
*==============================
Neroka 0-0 Indian Arrows 18min
Over 0,5 ht goals @2,10
bet 4 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 28, 2022)

*Neroka looose .. 
==========================
Tushal youth 1-0 Shree Bhagwati Nepal corners 12min
Over 4 asian corners ht @2,00
bet 8 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 28, 2022)

*Tushal youth 3-3 Shree Bhagwati corners*
*Woon bank now 1208,10 *
*====================================
Kaya FC 0-0 United City 27min Philippines 
Over 0,5 goals ht @2,00
bet 4 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 28, 2022)

*Kaya fc 0-1 United City*
*Wooon bank now 1212,10 *
*================================
Beitar Nahariya 0-0 Hapoel Ironi Arraba 37min
Over 0,5 goals ht @2,75..
bet 4 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 28, 2022)

*Beitar Nahariya loose... 
=====================
Maccabi Yavne u19 0-0 Maccabi Herzlya u19 Israel goals 13min
Over 1 asian goals ht @2,10
bet 8 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 28, 2022)

*Maccabi Yavne u19 void ..
========================
Czecz Republic u20 0-4 Poland u20 corners 51min
Over 8,5 corners @2,05
bet 8 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 28, 2022)

*Czeczh Republic 4-9 Poland u20*
*Wooon bank now 1216,50 *
*=================================
Sreenidi 0-7 Churchul Brothers India corners 65min
Over 10 asian corners @2,00
bet 4 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 28, 2022)

*Sreenidi .. void.. 
============================
Norway u20 0-0 Italy u20 37min
Over 0,5ht goals @3,40
bet 4 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 28, 2022)

*Norway u20 loose.. 
==========================
Tristan Suarez 0-0 Quilmes Argentina goals 17min
Over 0,5 ht goals @2,00
bet 8 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 28, 2022)

*Tristan Suarez 1-1 Quilmes*
*Wooon bank now 1220,50 *
*=================================
Liverpool Montevideo res 1-0 Rentistas res Uruguay goals 14min
Over 2 asian goals ht @2,10
bet 4 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 28, 2022)

*Liverpool montevideo res void ..
======================================
Defenses Belgrano 0-0 Nueva Chicago 30min Argentina goals
Over 0,5ht goals @2,85
bet 4 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 28, 2022)

*Defensores Belgrano1-0 Nueva Chicago *
*Woon bank now 1227,90 *
*================================
Deportes Limache 0-0 Deportes Recoleta goals Chile 26min
Over 0,5 ht @2,30 
bet 4 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 28, 2022)

*Deportes Limache 1-1 Deportes Recoleta*
*Woon bank now 1233,10  *
*====================================
Toluca w 0-1 Queretaro corners Mexico 22min
Over 3 asian corners @2,05
bet 4 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 29, 2022)

*Toluca w .. loose .. 
=========================
Atl Rafaela 0-1 Deportivo Madryn goals Argentina 22min
Over 1,5 ht goals @2,30
bet 8 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 29, 2022)

*Atl Rafaela 1-1 Deportivo Madryn *
*Wooon bank now 1239,50 *
*=================================
San Martin de Tucuman 0-0 Deportivo Maipun Argentina corners 12min
Over 3 asian corners @2,00
bet 4 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 29, 2022)

*San Martin de Tucuman 3-1 Deportivo Maipun corners*
*Wooon bank now 1243,50 *
*================================================
Eastern Lions 2-3 Brimbank Australia goals 82min
Over 5,5 goals ft @2,00
bet 4 (step 1)

Great strategies only here if you want to progress, be individual and successful!
www.smartbet247.com*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 29, 2022)

*Eastern Lion loose.. 
===========================
Japan 0-0 Vietnam goals 14min
Over 1 asian goals ht @2,10
bet 8 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 29, 2022)

*Japan void ...
===========================
Gibraltar u21 0-2 Moldova u21 corners 29min
Over 3,5 corners ht @2,00
bet 8 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 29, 2022)

*Gibraltar u21 1-3 Moldova u23 corners *
*Wooon bank now 1247,50 *
*=========================================
Nordia Jerusalem 0-0 Hapoel Azor Israel goals 23min
Over 0,5 ht goals @2,15
bet 4 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 29, 2022)

*Nordia Jerusalem 1-0 Hapoel Azor *
*Wooon bank now 1252,10 *
*======================================
QPR U23 0-2 Charlton u23 goals England 81min
Over 2,5 goals ft @2,02
bet 4 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 29, 2022)

*QPR U23 0-3 Charlton u23 *
*Wooon bank now 1256,10 *
*==============================
Poland u21 0-0  Hundagy u21 goals 10min
Over 1 asian goals ht @2,00
bet 4 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 29, 2022)

*Poland u 21 .. void .. 
==============================
Finland u19 1-0 Germany u19 corners 19min
Over 4 asian corners @2,10
bet 4 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 29, 2022)

*Finland u19 void .. 
=======================
Cyprus 0-0 Estonia corners 8min
Over 3,5 corners ht @2,00
bet 4 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 29, 2022)

*Cyprus looose.. 
======================
Al Adalh 1-3 Al Akhdoud Saudi Arabia corners 67min
Over 6,5 corners @2,00
bet 8 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 29, 2022)

*Al Adalh loose.. 
=========================
Nigeria 1-1 Ghana goals 25min
Over 2,5 ht goals @2,42 
bet 16 (step  3)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 29, 2022)

*Nigeria loose.. 
====================
Malta 2-0 Kuwait goals 56min
Over 3 asian goals @2,00
bet 32 (step 4)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 29, 2022)

*Malta loose.. 
======================
Israel 1-2 Romania goals 84min
Over 3,5 goals ft @2,90
bet 70 (step 5)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 29, 2022)

*Israel 2-2 Romania *
*Woon bank now 1329,1 *
*============================
Tunisia 0-0 Mali  10min
Over 0,5 ht goals @2,05
bet 4 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 29, 2022)

*Tunisia loose.. 
=========================
Wales 1-3 Czeczh Republic corners 83min
Over 5 asian corners @2,25
bet 8 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 29, 2022)

*Wales void ... 
===========================
Zacatecas 0-0 Universidad Guadalajara B goals Mexico 10min
Over 1 asian goals ht @2,10
bet 8 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 29, 2022)

*Zacatecas 0-2 Univ Guadalajara *
*Wooon bank now 1333,90 *
*=================================
Motagua reserves 2-1 Olimpia reserves Honduras 59min
Over 4,5 goals @2,00 
bet 4 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 30, 2022)

*Motagua reserves looose.. 
===========================
Bolivia 0-0 Brazil corners 16min
Over 2,5 corners ht @2,00
bet 8 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 30, 2022)

*Bolivia looose.. 
==========================
Venezuela 0-1 Columbia goals 60min
Over 2 asian goals @2,05
bet 16 (step 3)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 30, 2022)

*Venezuela looose.. 
========================
Persiraja 0-0 Bhayangkara goals India 10min
Over 1 asia goals ht @2,00
bet 32 (step 4)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 30, 2022)

*Persiraja 0-2 Bhayangkara ht*
*Wooon bank now 1337,90 *
*==================================
Brisbane Roar 5-1 Wellington Australia corners
Over 9,5 @2,30
bet 4 (step 1)

Great strategies only here if you want to progress, be individual and successful!
www.smartbet247.com*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 30, 2022)

*Brisbane Roar 9-1 Wellington corners*
*Wooon bank now 1343,10 *
*===================================
Manningham 4-0 Keilor Park Australia  66min
Over 5,5 goals @2,05
bet 4 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 30, 2022)

*Manningham loose..  
=========================
Mito 0-0 Tochigi Japan goals 31min
Over 0,5 goals ht @3,45
bet  8 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 30, 2022)

*Mito looose.. 
======================
Puskas Academy u19 1-0 Gyor Eto goals34min
Over 1,5 goals ht @2,40
bet 16 (step 3)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 30, 2022)

*Puskas Academy u19 looose.. 
===============================
Pierrikos 2-2 Apollon Larisa Greece goals 82min
Over 4,5 goals @3,10
bet 32 (step 4)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 30, 2022)

*Pierikos 3-2 Apollon Larisa *
*Woon bank now 1382,30 *
*===============================
Palermo 4-1 Taranto Italy goals 74min
Over 5,5 goals ft @2,00
bet 4 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 30, 2022)

*Palermo 5-2 Taranto *
*Wooon bank now 1386,30 *
*============================
Paksi u19 1-0 Pecsi u19 Hungary 27min
Over 1,5 goals ht @2,00
bet 4 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 30, 2022)

*Paksi u19 2-1 Pecsi u19 *
*Wooon bank now 1390,30 *
*================================
Loznica 2-1 Novi Belgrad goals Serbia 78min
Over 3,5 goals ft @2,30
bet 4 (step 1)*

*Loznica loose.. *
*======================
Barcelona W 1-0 Real Madrid W goals 10min
Over 2,5 goals ht @2,00
bet 8 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 30, 2022)

*Barcelona w looose.. 
==========================
Sol de Oriente 0-0 Gallegol Columbia goals 73min
Over 0,5 goals ft @2,00
bet 16 (step 3)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 30, 2022)

*Sol de Oriente loose.. 
==========================
PSG W 1-1 Bayern Munich w goals 27min
Over 2,5 goals ht @2,00
bet 32 (step 4)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 30, 2022)

*PSG W loose.. 
===========================
Envigado 0-0 Atl Bucamaranga goals Columbia 67min
Over 0,5 goals ft @2,35
bet 70 (step 5)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 30, 2022)

*Envigado loose .. 
======================
Patriotas 0-0 Tigres columbia goals 27min
Over 0,5 ht goals @2,70
bet 140 (step 6)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 31, 2022)

*Patriotas looose.. 
=======================
Alianza Petrolera 0-0 Jaguares goals Columbia 17min
Over 0,5 ht goals @2,07 
bet 280 (step 7)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 31, 2022)

*Alianza Petrolera 0-1 Jaguares *
*Wooon bank now 1421,30 *
*=================================
Maringa 4-0 Coritiba Brazil corners 59min
Over 8 asian corners @2,05
bet 4 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 31, 2022)

*Maringa looose.. 
========================
Naya Basti 0-0 Saraswoti Nepal goals 32min
Over 0,5 ht goals @2,10
bet 8 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 31, 2022)

*Naya Basti loose.. 
===========================
Bilik Kazygurt w 0-0 Tomiris w Kazakhstan 19min
Over 1 asian goals ht @2,10
bet 16 (step 3)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 31, 2022)

*Bilik Kazygurt w loose.. 
============================
CS Constantine u21 3-0 Paradou u21 goals 25min
Over 3,5 goals ht @2,10
bet 32 (step 4)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 31, 2022)

*CS Constantine u21 looose 
===============================
ASO Chlef u21 1-0 Biskra u21 Algeria  57min
Over 2 asaian goals @2,10
bet 70 (step 5)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 31, 2022)

*ASO Chlef looose.. 
===========================
Sidamma Buna 0-0 Ethiopia Buna Ethiopia goals18min
Over 0,5 ht goals @2,20
bet 140 (step 6)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 31, 2022)

*Sidamma Buna 1-1 Ethiopia Buna ht*
*Woon bank now 1459,30 *
*=====================================
Persik Kadiri 3-1 Bali United Indonesia corners 31min
Over 5,5 corners @2,00
bet 4 (step 1)
Great strategies only here if you want to progress, be individual and successful!
www.smartbet247.com*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 31, 2022)

*Persik 3-3 Bali United*
*Woon bank now 1463,30 *
*===========================
Maccabi Sderot 1-1 Hapeol Merhavim israel goals 78min
Over 2,5 goals ft @2,10
bet 4 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 31, 2022)

*Maccabi Sderot 2-1 Hapoel Merhavin ft*
*Wooon bank now 1467,70 *
*====================================
Ferro Carril reserves 2-0 Sacachispas reserves goals Argentina 83min
Over 2,5 goals ft @2,85
bet 4 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 31, 2022)

*Ferro Caril reserves loose..
==========================
Colon reserves 3-3 Aldosivi reserves corners Argentina 59min
Over 9,5 corners @2,00
bet 8 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 31, 2022)

*Colon reserves ...loose 
=================================
Kiryat Gat w 0-0 ASA Tel Aviv w corners Israel 17min
Over 2 asian corners ht @2,02
bet 16 (step 3)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 31, 2022)

*Kiryat Gat w 3-1 ASA Tel Aviv w corners ht*
*Wooon bank now 1472,10 *
*===================================
Wolfsburg w 2-0 Arsenal w goals 78min
Over 2,5 goals ft @2,00
bet 4 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 31, 2022)

*Wolfsburg w looose.. 
==============================
Lyon w 1-2 Juventus w corners 24min
Over 5,5 corners @2,10
bet 8 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 31, 2022)

*Lyon w looose.. 
=====================
Flandria reserves 3-5 Almirante Brown reserves Argentina 78min
Over 9,5 @2,05
bet 16 (step 3)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 31, 2022)

*Flandria reserves 5-8 Almirante reserves corners*
*Wooon bank now 1476,90 *
*=====================================
Olmedo 0-0 America de Quito Ecuador goals 25min
Over 0,5 ht goals @2,50
bet 4 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 31, 2022)

*Olmedo looose.. 
============================
Altos 2-2 Fluminense PI Corners Brazil 65min
Over 7 asian corners @2,00
bet 8 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 1, 2022)

*Altos loose.. 
======================
Vilavhelense 1-1 Serra brazil goals 66 min
Over 3 asian goals @2,10
bet 16 (step 3)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 1, 2022)

*Vilavhelense 1-3 Serra*
*Wooon bank now 1482,50 *
*===========================
Sport Recife 0-0 Fortaleza corners Brazil 6min
Over 4,5 corners @2,00
bet 4 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 1, 2022)

*Sport Recife loose.. 
=========================
Launceston City 1-2 Riverside Australia corners 28min 
Over 5 asian corners ht @2,00 
bet 8 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 1, 2022)

*Launceston void... 
=======================
Logan Lighting 0-0 Gold Coast Australia goals 17min
Over 1 asian goals ht @2,00
bet 8 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 1, 2022)

*Logan Lighting loose.. 
============================
Lion City Sailors 3-0 Balestier Khalsa Singapore goals 35min
Over 3,5 ht goals @2,00
bet 16 (step 3)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 1, 2022)

*Lion City loose.. 
=======================
Patronato Parana res 1-1 Union Santa fe res goals 61min
Over 3 asian goals @2,10
bet 32 (step 4)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 1, 2022)

*Patronato Parana reserves ..loose 
==============================
Nassaji 0-1 Foolad Khuzestan Iran goals 66min
Over 1,5 goals ft @2,10
bet 70 (step 5)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 1, 2022)

*Nassaji 0-2 Foolad*
*Woon bank now 1499,50 *
*================================
U Craiova 1-1 Mioveni corners 19min
Over 5 asian corners ht @2,00
bet 5 (step 1)

Great strategies only here if you want to progress, be individual and successful!
www.smartbet247.com*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 1, 2022)

*U Craiova 3-3 Mioveni *
*Wooon bank now 1504,50 *
*==========================
Lafnitz 2-2 Kapfenberg Austria goals 32min
Over 4,5 goals ht @2,35
bet 5 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 1, 2022)

*Lafnitz looose.. 
=========================
Tuzlaspor 1-0  Umraniyespor goals26min
Over 1,5 goals ht @2,20
bet 10 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 1, 2022)

*Tuzlaspor .. loose.. 
======================
Dynamo Dresden 1-2 Schalke 04 goals 75min
Over 3,5 goals @2,00
bet 20 (step 3)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 1, 2022)

*Dynamo Dresden Looose.. 
==============================
Helmond 5-6 Maastricht corners Holland 77min
Over 13 asian corners ft @2,00
bet 40 (step 4)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 1, 2022)

*Helmond void ...
=========================
Beerschot 1-2 Club Brugge corners Belgium 56min
Over 7 asian corners ft @2,00
bet 40 (step 4)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 1, 2022)

*Beerschot void ...
===========================
La Serena 1-0 Everton Chile goals 20min
Over 1,5 goals ht @2,00
bet 40 (step 4)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 1, 2022)

*La Serena loose.. 
======================
Union Viera 0-0 Las Palmas C Spain goals 71min
Over 0,5 goals ft @2,05
bet 100 (step 5)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 1, 2022)

*Union Viera 0-1 Las Palmas C*
*Woon bank now 1534,50 *
*===============================
Central Cordoba 1-1 Huracan Argentina goals 24min
Over 2,5 goals ht @2,10
bet 5 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 2, 2022)

*Central Cordoba 2-1 Huracan ht*
*Woon bank now 1540,00 *
*==================================
O'Higins 0-0 Coquimbo Unido Chile goals 17min
Over 0,5 goals ht @2,00
bet5 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 2, 2022)

*O'Higins loose.. 
======================
Dep.la Guaira 1-0 Estudiantes Merida venezuela goals 53min
Over 2 asian goals @2,00
bet 10 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 2, 2022)

*Dep La Guaira void ...
========================
Cagliari u19 0-2 Atalanta u19 goals Italy 29min
Over 2,5 goals ht @2,10
bet 10 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 2, 2022)

*Cagliari u19 looose.. 
=========================
Villareal u19 0-1 Valencia u19 Spain goals 24min
Over 1,5 goals ht @2,00
bet 20 (step 3)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 2, 2022)

*Villareal u19 1-2 Valencia u19 ht*
*Wooon bank now 1545,00 *
*=================================
CD Mafra 2-0 Benfica B goals Portugal 80min
Over 2,5 goals ft @2,35
bet 5 (step 10)


Great strategies only here if you want to progress, be individual and successful!
www.smartbet247.com*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 2, 2022)

*Mafra 2-1 Benfica B *
*Wooon bank now 1551,75 *
*===============================
Newton 1-0 Flint Town Wales goals 33min
Over 1,5 goals ht @2,60
bet 5 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 2, 2022)

*Newtown 2-0 Flint Town *
*Wooon bank now 1559,75 
===================================*
*Wigan 1-0 Bolton goals England 55min
Over 2 asian goals @2,30
bet 5 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 2, 2022)

*Wigan void ... 
========================
Getafe 0-0 Mallorca Spain goals 72min
Over 0,5 goals ft @2,35
bet 5 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 2, 2022)

*Getafe 1-0 Mallorca *
*Wooon bank now 1566,50 *
*============================
Arminia Bielefield 4-1 Stuttgart corners Germany 31min
Over 6,5 corners ht @2,00
bet 5 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 2, 2022)

*Arminia Bielefield looose.. 
================================
Brighton 0-0 Norwich goals 20min
Over 0,5 goals ht @2,05
bet 10 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 2, 2022)

*Brighton looose.. 
========================
Freiburg 1-1 Bayern Munich goals Germany 64min
Over 3 asian goals ft @2,05
bet 20 (step 3)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 2, 2022)

*Freiburg 1-3 Bayern Munich *
*Wooon bank now 1572,50 *
*=============================
Leeds 1-1 Southampton goals England 66min
Over 3 asian goals @2,30
bet 5 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 2, 2022)

*Leeds .. looose 
======================
Pau 0-0 Le Havre corners  France 16min
Over 2,5 corhers ht @2,00
bet 10 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 2, 2022)

*Pau looose.. 
============================
Apollon Smyrnis 0-0 Panetolikos goals Greece 19min
Over 0,5 goals ht @2,10
bet 20 (step 3)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 2, 2022)

*Apollon Smyrnis 1-0 36min..*
*Wooon bank now 1579,50 *
*===============================
Celta Vigo 8-3 Real Madrid corners 82min
Over 12,5  corners @2,20
bet 5 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 2, 2022)

*Celta Vigo looose.. 
======================
Hansa Rostock 0-0 St Pauli goals Germany 35min
Over 0,5 goals ht @2,85 
bet 10 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 2, 2022)

*Hansa Rostock loose.. 
========================
Legia Warsaw 4-1 Lechia Gdansk corners Poland .. 59min
Over 9 asian corners @2,00
bet 20 (step 3)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 2, 2022)

*Legia Warsaw 4-9 Lechia Gdansk *
*Wooon bank now 1584,50 *
*===================================
Rio Ave 1-0 Trofense Portugal goals 70min
Over 1,5 goals ft @2,00
bet 5 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 2, 2022)

*Rio Ave looose.. 
===================
Gremio 4-1 Ypiranga Brazil corners 69min
Over 7,5 corners ft @2,00
bet 10 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 2, 2022)

*Gremio 5-3 Ypiranga *
*Woon bank now 1589,50 *
*==============================
Deportivo Pereira 1-0 Deportes Tolima corners 24min
Over 3 asian corners ht @2,10
bet 5 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 2, 2022)

*Dep Pereira looose.. 
=========================
Culumbus Crew 0-0 Nashvile USA Goals 23min
Over 0,5 goals ht @2,20
bet 10 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 3, 2022)

*Culumbus Crew 0-1 Nashvile *
*Woon bank now 1596,50 *
*=================================
Minnesota 0-0 Seatle Sounders corners 11min
Over 3,5 corners ht @2,00
bet 5 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 3, 2022)

*Minessota 1-4 Seatle corners *
*Wooon bank now 1601,50 *
*==================================
Tokyo Verdi - Oita Japan goals 4min
Over 1 goals asian ht @2,00
bet 5 (step 1)
Great strategies only here if you want to progress, be individual and successful!
www.smartbet247.com*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 3, 2022)

*Tokyo Verdy voiid.. 
============================
Rapid Vienna B 1-0 Liefering corners Austria 26min
Over 3 asian corners @2,20
bet 5 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 3, 2022)

*Rapid Vienna B 1-3 Liefering corners ht*
*Wooon bank now 1607,50 *
*===================================
CFR Cluj u19 0-0 U Craiova u19 goals Romania 29min
Over 0,5 ht goals @2,00
bet 5 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 3, 2022)

*CFR Cluj u19 looose... 
=================================
Dugopoljie u19 0-0 HNK Gorica u19 Croatia goals 31min
Over 0,5 ht goals @2,50
bet 10 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 3, 2022)

*Dugopoljie u19 looose.. 
===============================
PEC Zwolle 0-0 Go Ahead Eagles Holland goals 36min
Over 0,5 ht goals @3,40 
bet 20 (step 3)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 3, 2022)

*Zwolle loose .. 
==========================
FC Qabala 0-0 Keshla Azerbaijan corners 17min
 Over 2,5 corners ht @2,00
bet 40 (step 4)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 3, 2022)

*Qabala looose.. 
======================
Werder Bremen 0-1 Sandhausen corners Germany 20min
Over 4 asian corners ht @2,20
bet 100 (step 5)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 3, 2022)

*Werder Bremen looose.. 
============================
St Etienne 0-2 Marseille corners France 13min
Over 5,5 corners ht @2,10
bet 200 (step 6)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 3, 2022)

*St Etienne 0-7 Marseille ht corners*
*Woon bank now 1652,50 *
*===============================
Crotone 0-0 Perugia Italy 22min
Over 0,5 ht goals @2,10
bet 5 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 3, 2022)

*Crotone 0-1 Perugia *
*Woon bank now 1658,00 *
*=============================
Hradec Kralove 0-2 Mlada Beloslav corners Czech Republic
Over 5,5 corners ht @2,10
bet 5 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 3, 2022)

*Hradec Kralove .. looose 
=============================
Spartak Trnava 1-0 Slovan Bratislava25min corners
Over 3 asian corners @2,10
bet 10 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 3, 2022)

*Spartak Trnava looose.. 
===========================
Tottenham 0-0 Newcastle England goals 26min
Over 0,5 ht goals @2,05
bet 20 (step 3)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 3, 2022)

*Tottenham 1-1  Newcastle *
*Woon bank now 1664,00 *
*================================
Sampdoria 0-1 Roma corners 23min
Over 3,5 corners ht @2,10
bet 5 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 3, 2022)

*Sampdoria 1-3 Roma *
*Wooon bank now 1669,50 *
*============================
Eibar 2-4 Mirandes corners 41min
Over 6,5 asian corners ht @2,00
bet 5 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 3, 2022)

*Eibar 5-5 Mirandes corners ht*
*Woon bank now 1674,50 *
*==============================
Aalesund 3-2 Kristiansund corners Norway 54min
Over 10 asian corners @2,10
bet 5 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 3, 2022)

A*alesund looose.. *
*======================
Valencia 0-0 Cadiz goals 69min
Over 0,5 goals @2,10
bet 10 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 3, 2022)

*Valencia .. looose 
=========================
Atletico Fenix 1-0 Cerro Largo Uruguay goals 31min
Over 1,5 goals ht @2,67
bet 20 (step 3)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 3, 2022)

*Atl Fenix 2-0 Cerro Largo*
*Wooon bank now 1693,00 *
*=============================
Barcelona 1-0 Sevilla corners 24min
Over 3 asian corners ht @2,00
bet 5 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 3, 2022)

*Barcelona 3-1 Sevilla corners*
*Wooon bank now 1698,00 *
*================================
Huachipato 3-3 Cobresal corners Chile 51min
Over 10,5 corners ft @2,00
bet 5 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 3, 2022)

*Huachipato looose.. 
===========================
Molynes 1-3 Harbour View Jamaica goals 76min
Over 4,5 goals ft @2,05
bet 10 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 3, 2022)

*Molynes 1-4 Harbour View *
*Woon bank now 1703,50 *
*===========================
Leon 0-0 Queretaro Mexico goals 22min
Over 0,5 ht goals @2,00
bet 5 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 4, 2022)

*Leon 0-1 Queretaro ht*
*Wooon bank now 1708,50 
=============================*
*Santos Laguna 0-0 Pachuca goals Mexico 29min
Over 0,5 goals ft @2,50
bet 5 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 4, 2022)

*Santos Laguna 1-0 Pachuca *
*Wooon bank now 1716,00 *
*=====================================
 Phu Dong 0-1 Pho Hien corners Vietnam 9min
Over 4,5 corners ht @2,00
bet 5 (step 1)

Great strategies only here if you want to progress, be individual and successful!
www.smartbet247.com*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 4, 2022)

*Phu Dongn 3-3 Pho Hien corners*
*Wooon bank now 1721,00 *
*====================================
Hatayspor u19 0-0 Adana Demirspor u19 corners
Over 2 asian corners @2,10
bet 5 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 4, 2022)

*Hatayspor u19 looose.. 
=====================
Mohammedan Dhaka 0-0 Bangladesh Police goals 25min
Over 0,5 ht goals @2,25
bet 10 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 4, 2022)

*Mohhamedan looose 
=============================
Akzhauik Uralsk 2-3 Kairat Almaty corners Kazakhstan 72min
Over 7 asian corners @2,00
bet 20 (step 3)*


----------



## daniball (Apr 4, 2022)

Hi your system looks good but unfortunately it's impossible to follow in real time and place the same bets.


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 4, 2022)

*Akhzauik 5-3 Kairat Almaty*
*Wooon bank now 1726,00 *
*=================================
Heerenven res 0-1 Emmen res goals Holland
Over 2 asian goals ht @2,00
bet 5 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 4, 2022)

*Heerenven res 2-1 Emmen res*
*Woon bank now 1731,00 *
*==============================
Racing Club res 9-2 Sarmiento res corners Argentina 64min
Over 14,5 corners ft @2,05
bet 5 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 4, 2022)

*Racing club looose.. 
==============================
Newells res 2-4 Platense res .. Argentina corners  ht
Over 12 asian corners @2,00
bet 10 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 4, 2022)

*Newells res 6-7 Platense res corners*
*Wooon bank now 1736,00 *
*==================================
Sepsi 2-0 Academica Clinceni Romania goals16min
Over 3 asian goals ht @2,00
bet 5 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 4, 2022)

*Sepsi void ..
====================
Cherno More 5-0 Botev Vratsa goals Bulgaria 74min
Over 5,5 goals ft @2,00
bet 5 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 4, 2022)

*Cherno More loosee.. 
==========================
Wisla Plock 1-7 Gornik Zabrze corners Poland 62min
Over 12 asian corners @2,00
bet 10 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 4, 2022)

*Wisla Plock 3-13 Gornik Zabrze*
*Wooon bank now 1741,00 *
*================================
AZ Reserves 0-0 Roda 28min goals Holland
Over 0,5 goals ht @2,15
bet 5 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 4, 2022)

*AZ Reserves looose.. 
==============================
CFR Cluj 1-0 Arges Pitesti Romania goals 71min
Over 1,5 goals ft @2,02
bet 10 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 4, 2022)

*Cluj 2-0 Arges Pitesti*
*Woon bank now 1746,25 *
*==========================
Leganes 3-6 Fuenlabrada Spain corners 70min
Over 11,5 corners ft @2,00
bet 5 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 4, 2022)

*Leganes loose.. *
*========================*
*Barnechea 1-4 Union San Felipe Chile corners 74min
Over 7 asian corners @2,10
bet 10 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 4, 2022)

*Barnechea loose.. 
=======================
Cortulua 0-1 Deportivo Pasto Columbia goals 88min
Over 1,5 goals ft @3,55
bet 20 (step 3)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 5, 2022)

*Cortulua loose .. 
=========================
Macara 0-1 Cumbaya corners Ecuador 17min
Over 3,5 corners ht @2,00
bet 40 (step 4)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 5, 2022)

*Macara looose.. 
=========================
Dunbeholden 2-0 Vere United corners Jamaica 27min
Over 3,5 ht corners @2,10
bet 100 (step 5)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 5, 2022)

*Dunbeholden looose.. 
===========================
Central Coast 2-0 Wellington Phoenix goals Australia 28min
Over 2,5 goals ht @2,10
bet 200 (step 6)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 5, 2022)

*Central Coast loose.. 
========================
Cerezo Osaka 1-0 Kashiwa Reysol corners 28min
Over 3 asian corners ht @2,10
bet 500 (step 7)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 5, 2022)

*Cerezo Osaka 4-0 Kashiwa Reysol corners*
*Woon bank now 1921,25 *
*===================================
Bucheon 1995 2-5 Seoul E-land Korea corners 57min
Over 10,5 corners ft @2,00
bet 5 (step 1)

Great strategies only here if you want to progress, be individual and successful!
www.smartbet247.com*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 5, 2022)

*Bucheon 4-7 Seoul e Land corners*
*Woon bank now 1926,25 *
*===============================
Hong Linh 0-4 Nam Dinh Vietnam corners 67min
Over 6,5 corners ft @2,00
bet 5 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 5, 2022)

*Hong Linh looose.. 
===========================
Gopalganj 0-0 Kawran Bazar Bangladesh 25min
Over 0,5 goals ht @2,00 
bet 10 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 5, 2022)

*Gopalganj loose.. 
=========================
Riga Fc 1-0 Spartaks Latvia goals
Over 2 asian goals ht @2,05
bet 20 (step3 )*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 5, 2022)

*Riga fc loose.. 
=====================
Braga u23 0-0 Benfica u23 Portugal goals 23min
Over 0,5 goals ht @2,00
bet 40 (step 4)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 5, 2022)

*Braga u23 0-2 Benfica u23 *
*Wooon bank now 1931,25 *
*============================
Juventus u23 2-3 Verona u23 corners Italy 50min
Over 9,5 corners ft @2,10
bet 5 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 5, 2022)

*Juventus u23  7-4 Verona u23*
*Woon bank now 1936,75 *
*================================
Spal 0-0 Cosenza Italy goals 25min
Over 0,5 goals ht @2,15
bet 5 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 5, 2022)

*Spal 1-0 Cosenza*
*Wooon bank now 1942,50 *
*===========================
Boulogne 0-1 Bastia-Borgo France goals 28min
Over 0,5 goals ht @2,20
bet 5 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 5, 2022)

*Boulogne looose ... 
===============================
Preston 0-0 Blackpool 30min
Over 0,5 goals ht @2,25
bet 10 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 5, 2022)

*Preston 1-0 Blackpool*
*Woon bank now 1950,00 *
*==========================
Benfica 1-2 Liverpool UCL goals 66min
Over 4 asian goals @2,25
bet 5 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 5, 2022)

*Benfica void ... 
=========================
Deportes Temuco 0-0 Santiago Morning goals Chile 20min
Over 0,5 goals ht @2,10
bet 5 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 5, 2022)

*Deportes Temuco 1-0 Santiago Morning*
*Woon bank now 1955,50 *
*=============================
Univ Catolica 0-0 Union La Carera Copa Sudamericana goals 6min
Over 1 asian goals ht @2,00
bet 5 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 6, 2022)

*Univ Catolica looose.. 
===============================
Olimpia Asuncion 0-0 Cerro Porteno Libertadores goals 70min
Over 0,5 goals ft @2,05
bet 10 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 6, 2022)

*Olimpia Asuncion loose .. 
============================
Samajik Club 0-2 Tushal Youth club Nepal corners 18min
Over 4,5 corners ht @2,00
bet 20 (step 3)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 6, 2022)

*Samajik club looose.. 
==========================
Parma 0-0 Como Italy goals 30min
Over 0,5 goals ht @2,20
bet 40 (step 4)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 6, 2022)

*Parma 1-0 Como *
*Woon bank now 1968,50 *
*=======================
Young Lions 0-1 Lion City Singapore goals 22min
Over 2 asian goals ht @2,00
bet 5  (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 6, 2022)

*Young Lions loose.. 
==========================
Atalanta u19 2-0 Empoli u19 goals Italy 66min
Over 3 asian goals ft @2,00
bet 10 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 6, 2022)

*Atalanta u19 voiid.. 
========================
BKMA 1-0 Ararat Armenia goals 21min
Over 1,5 goals ht @2,00
bet 10 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 6, 2022)

*BKMA 1-1 Ararat *
*Woon bank now 1973,50 *
*==========================
Concordia 0-0 Unirea Romania goals 83min
Over 0,5 goals ft @3,80 
bet 5 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 6, 2022)

*Concordia 1-0 Unirea*
*Wooon bank now 1987,50 *
*=================================
 Rakow 1-0 Legia Warsaw Poland goals  21min
Over 1,5 goals ht @2,05
bet5 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 6, 2022)

*Rakow loose.. 
====================
Mornar Bar 1-1 Petrovac Montenegro goals 75min
Over 2,5 goals ft @2,05
bet 10 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 6, 2022)

*Morna Bar loose .. 
================================
Monza 4-4 Ascoli corners Italy 58min
Over 12 asian corners @2,00
bet 20 (step 3)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 6, 2022)

*Monza looose .. 
======================
Villareal 0-0 Bayern Munich corners 2min
Over 4,5 corners ht @2,00
bet 40 (step 4)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 6, 2022)

*Villareal loose .. 
=====================
 Nottm Fores 2-0 Coventry goals 76min
Over 2,5 goals ft @2,05
bet 100 (step5)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 6, 2022)

*Nottm Forres loose .. 
========================
Barranquila 0-1 Llaneros 20min goals Columbia
Over 1,5 goals ht @2,10
bet 200 (step 6)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 7, 2022)

*Barranquila 0-2 Llaneros *
*Woon bank now 2032,50 *
*===============================*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 7, 2022)

*Great work by the team in April so far.Complete cycle with the strategy again.
Visit us for more information ..
We are achieving great results in the long run , anyone who feels unsure of the stakes is welcome.
www.smartbet247.com*


----------

